# One of a Kind call, Lil scary.



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 22, 2008)

Found this on a Fire Forum,

A truck was traveling down the highway at around 1 o'clock in the morning near Tulsa , Oklahoma .

Motorcyclist was traveling at ~120mph and ran into the back of the moving semi-truck.

Truck driver said he felt the impact, and it took almost a 1/4 mile for him to pull over.

*THIS AINT NO DUMMY...THIS IS A REAL PERSON DEAD..*

This is what he found... 


_***Pics removed***_


----------



## rmellish (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, what are the odds


----------



## reaper (Feb 22, 2008)

Did you hold good C-spine???


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Feb 22, 2008)

thats ridiculous its scary no wonder they call them donor mobiles.


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 22, 2008)

sad. what a terrible way to die.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Feb 22, 2008)

we saw pictures of this in my class....crazy!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 22, 2008)

What to give your child for their last birthday!...

Ironically, this is in my area and had not seen these pics. Usually, the ones I worked have been de-cap.

R/r 911


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lots of people do lots of stupid things. Don't blame the motorcycle when its the nut holding the wheel.
 An unnecessary waste of a life.


----------



## mikie (Feb 22, 2008)

nice scene lights on the ambulance though...h34r:


----------



## Emt /b/ (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe he just really wanted to see what was in the back of that truck.


----------



## Street Dancer (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks like highway 75.  We had a whole rash of motorcycle deaths in this area in 1999/2000.  There was a group of kids that liked to push their crotch rockets to 150+ mph.  Unfortunately 75 has a long straight stretch that is semi rural and TPD/OHP doesn't spend alot of time out there.


----------



## piranah (Feb 23, 2008)

"so howd he die officer?".........."well...ma'am he became one with an international."..........is it worth it people...really...


----------



## certguy (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you guys remember when Kawasaki came out with the ninja ? They quickly became a status symbol for our military guys , who would buy one , then take it out on nasty back roads and wipe out at ridiculously high speeds . Had one sail all the way over a ravine , found him about 150 feet up the hill on the other side . Another one had a head on with w winnebago at over 100 mph . He became one with the grill . h34r:


----------



## Emt /b/ (Feb 24, 2008)

Why were the pictures removed?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2008)

Emt /b/ said:


> Why were the pictures removed?



Because this is supposed to be a family friendly site, and is one where we do have minors as members of our forum, we decided a while back (as discussed here Posting Images) not to have the potentially gory trauma pics load up into your web browser just because you opened the thread.  This gives our viewers and guests a chance to decide if they even want to view the pics instead of jamming them in their faces.



Chimpie said:


> Here's the rule regarding posting trauma pictures:
> 
> If you'd like to post trauma pictures, please provide links to them. Do not host the pictures on here. Create a short narrative (read: warning LOL) to them and then provide the link. That way the end user has the choice on viewing it.
> 
> Thanks!



Hope this answers your question


----------



## mace85 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to see a link to that pic....

Thx.


----------



## EFR_FF87 (Mar 22, 2008)

The pics were removed.... have you guys seen the forward with the Smart car vs. a truck?


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

We had the email with the pics doing the rounds here a while ago. I dont know, a bit dodge... the reason I say that, is our email that went round grew as it was sent...

It ended up with the guy being alive... now that I find difficult to believe. For those who saw the pics, why isnt there anyone helping him? Why did everyone move away for the photo?

I checked the original... pretty sure his dead.

Actually very bad...


----------



## EFR_FF87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone have the link for it?


----------



## Blacke00 (May 13, 2008)

*Story/Pics link*

WARNING. GRAPHIC IMAGES IN LINK!

/unhide
Don't mind me
Hope this is ok...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/tulsacrash.asp

/rehide

=)

WARNING. GRAPHIC IMAGES IN LINK!


----------



## BossyCow (May 13, 2008)

120 mph???? I guess he missed that old saying about never driving faster than your guardian angel can fly.


----------



## Jon (May 14, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> ...Don't mind me
> Hope this is ok...


Blacke00... No Problems... our policy, as it stands now, is that there should be a warning with the link.

Also - No need to hide... start a thread and introduce yourself to the tribe!


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (May 21, 2008)

And I wonder who took his shoes off.


----------



## Blacke00 (May 21, 2008)

Belgian EMT/nurse said:


> And I wonder who took his shoes off.



They probably just fell off as he was being dragged.  :blink:


----------



## TheMowingMonk (May 21, 2008)

idiots like that give good motorcycle riders a bad name...


----------



## BossyCow (May 21, 2008)

Belgian EMT/nurse said:


> And I wonder who took his shoes off.



Where in Belgium are you from? My son was a foreign exchange student in Belgium.


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (May 21, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Where in Belgium are you from? My son was a foreign exchange student in Belgium.[/QUOTE
> 
> I live in the city Dendermonde, it's in East-Flanders,, It's a good half hour drive from Brussels and Antwerp. What does your son do? And where in Belgium was he?


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

so i guess if he was alive you could just walk up and strap the backboard to him like a standing take down. poor kid. poor family.


----------



## poppawilly (Jun 3, 2008)

i am from oklahoma and haven't seen pics of this particular accident but i did hear of it on my local motorcycle clubs website.
being from oklahoma and belonging to a sportbike club, i have seen many new riders buy these high powered liter bikes (750cc and above)  and think they have have been riding for years.  yea, they may have but a 125cc is a far cry from a 1198cc sportbike.  two totally different animals.  alot of youngsters buy these bikes and think they are invincible.  i was one of them at one time.  fortunately, i was lucky enough to get a second and third chance with the aid of a good helmet and God's good graces.  since my last accident, i ride with a little common since now and also have down graded to a sport cruiser.
i see alot of motorcycle accidents.  ive seen drunk harley riders wrap their bikes into trees, and i've seen sportbikes "loop out" while running 120 on the back wheel.  i've been street riding for 17 years so i've seen it all.  it's not the bike that's dangerous, it's the mind behind it.
my suggestions to anyone that rides- ride within your limits and always wear a helmet.  just like seatbelts, helmets saves lives.  the numbers are out there, see for yourself.


----------

